# WET BOAT SLIPS



## double trouble (Dec 18, 2007)

Found a place in Navy Point that has boat slips for rent. Brand new docks each slip has 30amp power and also water. The guy that keeps them up is property mgr at Pensacola Landing and is very good at looking after the boats there as he lives on site. Slip rental includes water and power. Located just south of the nas bridge in Navy point on the left if your headed out. For the price you cant beat it believe me I have tried everywhere. Call and ask for Dan 417-1517.

Tell him Double Trouble sent ya!!!


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

So what is the price? Is there a fish cleaning station? Water?

Harry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Harry...dont bother...you can keep your boat in my slip in Gulf Breeze...free of charge! I just cant guaruntee it will always be in that slip......some crazy yankee may have it out every day diving off it!! oke


----------



## double trouble (Dec 18, 2007)

price is 8 dollars a ft that covers free water and free power. no fish cleaning station but every slip has its own water outlet.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Are you talking about the Landing on Palmer off Inner Bay


----------



## double trouble (Dec 18, 2007)

No its call Landing of Pensacola condos bright yellow condos just rebuilt


----------



## spdr134 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Sailboat Wet Slip*

I have had a 25' sailboat that I sold last year and miss it. Wanting to get another sailboat but looking for a wet slip to keep it. The closer to the gulf the better but will consider any reasonable offer. I am semi retired and looking to enjoy sailing again. I do not yet have a boat in mind but something around 25' would be what I am looking for.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

spdr134 said:


> I have had a 25' sailboat that I sold last year and miss it. Wanting to get another sailboat but looking for a wet slip to keep it. The closer to the gulf the better but will consider any reasonable offer. I am semi retired and looking to enjoy sailing again. I do not yet have a boat in mind but something around 25' would be what I am looking for.


You have a great choice of wet slips here. But you need to be more specific on your needs. Liva-Board?


----------



## spdr134 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Wet boat slip clarification*

I believe finding the right boat slip is important as finding the right boat. I am looking to purchase about a 25' sailboat but before I do, I want to locate the right slip. The following is about what I am looking for:

Electricity
Water
reasonably close to the Gulf (South Escambia Bay
Will not live on it but would like to be able to stay overnight occasionally
fish cleaning station a plus but not required
Price under $10/foot
Some security
May or may not be in a marina
I am as I mentioned previously semi-retired who enjoys peaceful sailing and occasionally sitting on the boat and looking at the stars. Overnight fishing is a plus. :yes:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Lost Key is right at the pass and $7/ft. Last time I checked.


----------



## Hyggeligt (Dec 1, 2016)

*Searching for Wet Boat Slip*

Hi there, I happened to come across this site while searching for a wet boat slip. I am in the process of purchasing a 26-31' cruiser and would like to place it somewhere between east Pensacola - Narvarre. The wet slip must have water and electric amenities. Of course, I am looking for a deal but not to compromise safety. I wouldn't even mind renting a slip/dock from a homeowner. Any ideas who or where I could find more info? Thanks, Michelle.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I dont wanna seem dumb but have always wondered about this.... So if I have a 25' boat I can have a private safe slip with water & elect for around $200 a month? right?.....sounds cheap


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Try'n Hard said:


> I dont wanna seem dumb but have always wondered about this.... So if I have a 25' boat I can have a private safe slip with water & elect for around $200 a month? right?.....sounds cheap


Cheapest I have seen is $7/foot. Electricity is metered, so you could be around that.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

$200 month to 33', then $6 per foot per month.

PM for details


----------



## Hyggeligt (Dec 1, 2016)

$200 a month to 33', where can I find that?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

oldflathead said:


> $200 month to 33', then $6 per foot per month.
> 
> PM for details


This person does not have enough posts to PM yet.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Hyggeligt said:


> $200 a month to 33', where can I find that?


On Bayou Chico, if Tom is talking bout his dock


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Clay-Doh said:


> Harry...dont bother...you can keep your boat in my slip in Gulf Breeze...free of charge! I just cant guaruntee it will always be in that slip......some crazy yankee may have it out every day diving off it!! oke


Isn't it cold enough for us to go diving again? I've about thawed out from last time.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Bayou Chico*

:whistling:[QUOTE Yo se nada de nada.
Or, I know nothing about nothing. 
PM for details[/QUOTE]
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/images/editor/attach.gif

Family & Friends only.

A Cousin was bringing his 38' sailboat to my dock, but it draws almost 6' and he could not get in.

So, if there are any more of my "Cousins" out there I have 50 feet of space X 18' wide available, 30 amps, water and I have a perfect top for a fish cleaning station, but have not got arountuit yet. Another Cousin sells stuff to morgues, hospitals and such, gave me a large, thick slab of the plastic they use for cutting up dead bodies.
Maybe someone wants to help build the base for a fish cleaning table? I have the wood and all the woodworking tools.

Which reminds me, I need to build some more "roun-2-its".

PM for cell #. Call after 7:00 AM No calls 12:00 to 2:00 PM, Siesta time. No calls after 7:00PM


----------



## shockleysprings (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm looking for a new spot but need 7' draft.


----------

